# lacto blood test



## mtpriss (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm having the lacto intol. test Monday and they said it'd be a blood drawing thing. Anyone had this done? Something like they take blood every 30 minutes. And I have to drink water. Maybe I just got mixed up but has anyone done a lacto blood test?thanksmags


----------



## phyllisfin (Jan 27, 1999)

This is a new type of procedure for me. I had the lactose intolerance test many years ago (about 8) and it involved drinking some sweet liquid and then blowing into a "bag" every 30 minutes or so for up to 3 ho urs. Drawing blood to check on lactose intolerance doesn't sound right to me, however, there are new developments in medicine all the time. Good luck. Phyllis


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

The blood test is not as reliable as the breath test as least as far as the clinical result is concerned.


----------

